# We are back from Denver Colorado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes me and and grassbusters went out to Denver...Instead of talking about it we did it..picked up a couple of john deere skid steers in Nebraska and hauled them into Denver. We ended up running both of them for about 40 hours each. We left thursday morning and just got back. Im a little tired so ill only post a couple pics for now , but we took almost 200.

Headed to Colorado


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

unloading at the first job friday morning ..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

The great looking roads we had to drive on


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

loaders hard at work


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

the lot we were working on, hard to see but this was taken from the middle of the lot. the snow was all windrowed to the center. It was about 4' deep , 15' wide and 3-400' long.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

this is the snow pile at the end of the lot from the front, that my truck to the left


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

then this is from the side


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

ok bed time , i have a lot more...


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

How was the drive up from Cuba? Seriously, where did you drive in from?


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

How hard was it finding work once you got out to Denver...........and did you get paid COD or is the check in the mail?

I someday want to become a storm chaser.....chase snow storms of a winter and hail storms of a summer.......travel the country and make some payup


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I believe they went out there to help out a fellow plower who has suffered a horrible loss last week.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

BNC - It's good see there are people out there willing to lend a hand.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

oldmankent;346303 said:


> How was the drive up from Cuba? Seriously, where did you drive in from?


Chicago, Illinois.....

What ever happened to that New Holland you had just recently purchased?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

CHCSnowman;346307 said:


> How hard was it finding work once you got out to Denver...........and did you get paid COD or is the check in the mail?
> 
> I someday want to become a storm chaser.....chase snow storms of a winter and hail storms of a summer.......travel the country and make some payup


through phone calls we got a contract signed with 10 hours guaranteed, that would basicly cover our expenses, After working for the people we promised work too , we just picked up the phone book and called every plow company there, and drove around. Ended up with about 40 hours of work..

The check s in the mail. But we made sure we had signed contracts with every one.......


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

JohnnyU;346373 said:


> Chicago, Illinois.....
> 
> What ever happened to that New Holland you had just recently purchased?


We got it running again, but there was no way we were gonna pull a skid steer 1000 miles.
easier to just rent and pull them about 350 miles...


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

skid steer working at first lot


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

grass and his truck


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

dumping some snow


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

another snow pile


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

That was basically the coolest thing we have ever done. Parts of that area got over 3 feet of snow! We had a total blast, made great money, no problems. Ill do it again in a heart beat We would just pick up the phone book and call every company in there saying that we had skid loaders looking for work. the responses we got were "YOU HAVE WHAT!!, how fast can you get to the east side of town!!! never took more then twenty min to find work


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Man looks like you guys had some fun and got paid doing it! Thats awesome everything worked out like it did for ya. Wish i had the courage you guys did to drive there and then call for work. (and if i lived closer lol). But again, good for you and keep those pics coming!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

skid steer working at town home complex in parker Colorado








One of the 4 skid steers working in the complex








dumping some snow








me dumping snow


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

JohnnyU;346373 said:


> Chicago, Illinois.....
> What ever happened to that New Holland you had just recently purchased?


We got the skid loaders so cheap it was just made more sense to beat the piss out of the rental ones , that way if they broke down and it snowed in chicago (yea right) we were not in a pickle


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Snow pile pics


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

more snow pics at the town home complex


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Okay bryan sit there and post all the good ones  You can relax later


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

This was a killer , 3/4 mile long sidewalk i had to clean....

























Oh yea forgot to mention i got stuck real bad and eric had to get me out..thaks for reminding me eric!!!!(look below)


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

To bad there were no pics of you getting stuck an me trying to lift you out wesport


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Some more snow pics


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

a few more


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

ok a couple more snow pile pics


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

There was just no place to put the snow, they needed every spot they could get !


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Picture of my truck in colorado








Pic of eric messin around








pic of me holding my exhaust pipe i knocked off








Lunch time , Three guys kill three pizzas


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

MAN if i would have known work would be that easy to find I would have been on my way!! I really thought about it but I should have looked into it closer. Sould like a nice little trip.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Everything happened so quick, we went from no plan to leaving in less then 20 hours. That included, getting new tires, break jobs, lining up work, loading trucks, maps, money, drawing up contracts, finding people to cover our lots, finishing up jobs we started be for we let (Bryan built a shower) it was just insane  We had no sleep, then driving 25 hours strait half way on ice with the most treacherous roads you could imagine because the high ways closed, so we had to take back road in an raging blizzard ! Pulling skid steers strait up and down hills ! We had never been there before, and all the street signs were either baried or covered in snow. I WAS AWESOME !

It was like this, but DARK, and way steeper !


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

some pics of the trucks at the hotels


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

We would use the hotels like staging, we would ckeck in, shower, find out where we were going next and leave, sleeping was done in the trucks.


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

how did u guys find work.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*How did you like the JD's?*

How did you like the JD skid steers?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

ok so now that we had no more work we went over to the contractors house we were working for, I needed to weld the exhaust back on my truck and we had to fix a couple tires. Would you believe that me and eric both got a piece of chain in our left rear trailer tire.

The street in front of his house, just looked really cool.
















Fixing one of the tires








What happens when the neighbor pisses you off and doesn't pay


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Oshkosh;346496 said:


> How did you like the JD skid steers?


The one with heat was awesome  But really I thought they were great machines.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

so now that we were all fixed up we started going south east where they got hit with 40" of snow while we were in Denver.

Some where in between Denver and Colorado springs








Ths was in Colorado springs


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

We were really on a move there, work had to get done !!


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

Those JS's are awsome. Im only 8 hours away from denver!! After looking at your pictures I am kicking myself for not going out! Did you line up work through contractors or the property managers??


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

This was driving through pueblo Colorado, think they got around 20".


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Its Go time !!!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

this is the road grater we passed. tried getting a good pic, but was also trying not to crash the truck and trailer into the snow bank or the machine


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

these pics were taken in la juanta Colorado where they got 36" of snow


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I have never seen so much snow, that was awesome ! The snow drifts just out side the town were 10-15 feet high !!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

The gas station we sat at trying to figure out what we wanted to do, we really could not find any work out there. I think every bodies cousin or uncle owned a tractor and were coming to clean the lots . lol


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

now this was the best part of the whole trip in the southern part of Colorado, This loader here was workin down the street , we had asked him about work ,and pulled into the gas station. He informed us that the national gaurd had just told him that he was working for them now. And they were coming to fill his machine...


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice picks!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

This is what pulled in a few min later....I was in love and Now i want one!!!!!!!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

A few more of my next new truck


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

At that point are little skid steers were pointless


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

an hour later the grater catches up to us,..lol


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

They had hummers and everthing, they dont mess around over there.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Colorado truck in the ditch on rt 50


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Not being able to get anymore work we came home....

Some one is not getting there fed ex packages on time...this was in Iowa








me sleeping in the truck on the way home








eric driving my truck while i was sleeping








Eric driving my truck while i was sleeping


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Driving down the highway


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

so now the trip is over and i sit here lost with nothing to do , wishing i was still there. Its 50 outside now with no snow. Oh well.

So now i will leave you with some awesome pics of the mountains...








This is my favorite picture


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

sounds like it was a total adrenaline rush. 

95mph with a skid on the trailer? or was that before you hooked them up?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

more of the awesome mountains


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

BSDeality;346543 said:


> sounds like it was a total adrenaline rush.
> 
> 95mph with a skid on the trailer? or was that before you hooked them up?


that was on the way home...we did around 70 with the skid steer's on clean highway..


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Funny story, with the skid steers on, I in my PSD could only go about 70 Byran in his V10 could go much faster. So I would tuck in behind his truck and draft it, then we could get up over 80  But no that picture did not have a trailer on it


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

More


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

more of the awesome mountains


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

and the last three and im done


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Oshkosh;346496 said:


> How did you like the JD skid steers?


I like them, this was the first time ive ever used a john deere skid steer and the only complaint i have is that the handles for the drive levers are very uncomfortable. other than that they were really nice machines.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Grassbusters;346547 said:


> Funny story, with the skid steers on, I in my PSD could only go about 70 Byran in his V10 could go much faster. So I would tuck in behind his truck and draft it, then we could get up over 80  But no that picture did not have a trailer on it


there was nothing funnier that when we passed a semi truck doing almost 90mph with the skid steers and eric draftin about 2 feet behind my trailer. And no we only did over 70 about three times. Nebraska was a long strait boring road and we played around a couple of time's.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Bad Luck;346336 said:


> BNC - It's good see there are people out there willing to lend a hand.


Just to be clear, they were not up in Conifer....


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Nice pics. Looks like you guys had fun. :bluebounc Was it hard plowing a lot that you have never seen without snow, much less 3' of snow? Seems finding the curbs would be a pita. Do you know if they plan on hauling all that snow away. Looks to me like they are all out of space to put snow, can't imagine what will happen if it snows again.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

dlcs;346589 said:


> Nice pics. Looks like you guys had fun. :bluebounc Was it hard plowing a lot that you have never seen without snow, much less 3' of snow? Seems finding the curbs would be a pita. Do you know if they plan on hauling all that snow away. Looks to me like they are all out of space to put snow, can't imagine what will happen if it snows again.


We have plowed so many lots be for, that you can just kinda tell where they should be, but there is always that friendly surprise to wake you up at 4 am


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

chtucker;346585 said:


> Just to be clear, they were not up in Conifer....


if we knew there was help needed up there we would have went, how far from Denver is that.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

It looks close as hell :crying:, not sure if they got much snow, most seemed to be east of denver.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

What a great experience for you guys we did that years ago to a major storm in Roanoke Va. but it was so much fun and a test of man vs nature great pic's and it sent me back to that week of he**. Nothing like a road trip for the guys......


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

BNC SERVICES;346596 said:


> if we knew there was help needed up there we would have went, how far from Denver is that.


Great pictures you have there.

I will post a link to a thread where they were asking for some urgent help out there.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41540


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

NG working in the plains through 15 ft drifts. Typical snow in this area is 1-2 inches. Livestock blows through fences same as snow. Happened once before in my memory '87.

ALL CDOT resources reallocated after Front Range upslope is over and blizzard hits plains. No way to keep ahead, just pray losses can be mitigated. Ranchers very independant, old timers have seen it before and will disregard all warnings in order to save stock.

This is a very dangerous situation - no place for rookies!

After the storm is over, cleanup work will likely be available - and much safer.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

well did anyone ells go ?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Rampart Ranger;346655 said:


> This is a very dangerous situation - no place for rookies!


It took a little finesse and a little skilled driving. 36 East up to Denver was insane wesport You could not see anything. Snow was blowing so hard we thought the trucks were going to be pushed right of the road. 385 was a death trap. We went 100 miles with out seeing one car/truck, No FM station, no nextel for hundreds of miles, one or two AM stations, allot of ice, and little to no building/houses. This is where the snow drifts were 10-15 feet high. They would just cut the snow drift around the road. This is a place you would not want to have a problem 

It was like driving thew a catel grave yard, they were laying by the fences.


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Grassbusters;346547 said:


> Funny story, with the skid steers on, I in my PSD could only go about 70 Byran in his V10 could go much faster. So I would tuck in behind his truck and draft it, then we could get up over 80  But no that picture did not have a trailer on it


PSD's computer takes a day or so to adjust to hard driving. Make sure air cleaner and fuel filter is up to snuff and drive HARD. If not 7.3 direct injection good luck... cubic inches, and at altitude (even in the plains Colo is higher than most) turboed will always out perform.

I can run up a 10% grade pulling 4 horse + 8ft dressing room loaded to the max @ 70 through Eisenhour.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I am very jealous! it looks like you had a TON of fun..lol. Hope for some of that here soon! or at least something plowable


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Grassbusters;346666 said:


> It took a little finesse and a little skilled driving. 36 East up to Denver was insane wesport You could not see anything. Snow was blowing so hard we thought the trucks were going to be pushed right of the road. 385 was a death trap. We went 100 miles with out seeing one car/truck, No FM station, no nextel for hundreds of miles, one or two AM stations, allot of ice, and little to no building/houses. This is where the snow drifts were 10-15 feet high. They would just cut the snow drift around the road. This is a place you would not want to have a problem
> 
> It was like driving thew a catel grave yard, they were laying by the fences.


Thanks for coming over to help. As you can tell, the major money is to be made in the heavily populated commercial centers. Never could be enough snowplowers there during big storms.

However, it can be extremely dangerous in the mountain back country, or in the isolated areas of the plains under these conditions. That is why I would discourage those who are not FULLY EXPERIENCED and SELF CONTAINED from venturing into these high risk areas.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Rampart Ranger;346726 said:


> Thanks for coming over to help. As you can tell, the major money is to be made in the heavily populated commercial centers. Never could be enough snowplowers there during big storms.
> 
> However, it can be extremely dangerous in the mountain back country, or in the isolated areas of the plains under these conditions. That is why I would discourage those who are not FULLY EXPERIENCED and SELF CONTAINED from venturing into these high risk areas.


I would agree, We had tools, spare parts, tire plugs, 12v air compressor, jacks, extra fuel in cans, lots of snack type foods and sleeping bags/blankets. We tried to be prepared for anything. All the repairs were made with what we had with the exception of welding my exhaust back on. But that was more of a preference for a quieter truck.lol

I would agree that you need to be a very skilled driver to navigate these back roads especially pulling a heavy trailer ...


----------



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

Awesome story and awesome pics. How much was it to rent the skeedsteers and the trailers? Did you use the skidsteers to load the truck plows in the bed of the trucks?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

kubotazd21;346740 said:


> Awesome story and awesome pics. How much was it to rent the skeedsteers and the trailers? Did you use the skidsteers to load the truck plows in the bed of the trucks?


We used it to unload my plow while we were there, I used it only about 5 hours. We didnt want break the trucks that was our way home, but brought them just in case. I loaded my plow at home with an engine hoist and eric loaded his by hand with his guys. Remember we picked up the loaders in Nebraska, you really shouldn't pull one 1000 miles, not saying you cant but its a lot for a truck. We will unload them them by hand too.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey bryan, I really dont think that rope will hold


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

BNC SERVICES;346734 said:


> I would agree, We had tools, spare parts, tire plugs, 12v air compressor, jacks, extra fuel in cans, lots of snack type foods and sleeping bags/blankets. We tried to be prepared for anything. All the repairs were made with what we had with the exception of welding my exhaust back on. But that was more of a preference for a quieter truck.lol
> 
> I would agree that you need to be a very skilled driver to navigate these back roads...


Standard procedure in these parts is to be prepared to spend several (3) days without aid or supply. This last storm, and many in the past have required more.

You sound like you were well prepared, and able to handle contingencies. You became an aid in the situation, rather than another unprepared fool to rescue.

BTW- There are an abundance of new (and old) arrivals to this area who are either unwilling or unable to make proper preparation for contingencies. I, just yesterday, rescued one such. It cost me a days work in repair. Had these folks called @ 1 foot rather than 5 it would have been cake to keep up. As it was, it was no one's fault other than my own, that I put my rig to the work of a 3 yrd loader. I paid the price, and learned the lesson. Hey, they're plowed out... but I ain't paid yet. Thank God my repairs were more labor and lost time than parts!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

If we needed to we could of sat on the side of the road for a week i would say. Bad thigs do happen, but are alot more unlikely when you are prepared. We tryed to bring everything we could think of. allso, always travel in a pair or groups. Phones dont work out there


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Grassbusters;346769 said:


> ... Phones dont work out there


Yeah, we're still kinda "cowtown". Ain't all bad!


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

BNC SERVICES;346207 said:


> Yes me and and grassbusters went out to Denver...Instead of talking about it we did it..picked up a couple of john deere skid steers in Nebraska and hauled them into Denver. We ended up running both of them for about 40 hours each. We left thursday morning and just got back. Im a little tired so ill only post a couple pics for now , but we took almost 200.
> 
> Headed to Colorado


Did you guys get reimbursed for travel time, hotel, gas,skidster rental,etc? How much did they pay out there for your skidsteer? and what did it cost you to rent? Great thread guys! payup payup payup


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Man I sure wish I knew you guys were going. I really wanted to go but I couldn't find anyone else willing to tag along. I would have loaded up the truck and followed you guys out there. Oh well next road trip you guys take let me know I am not far from you at all.

Great pics thanks
Pat


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

scuba875;346924 said:


> Man I sure wish I knew you guys were going. I really wanted to go but I couldn't find anyone else willing to tag along. I would have loaded up the truck and followed you guys out there. Oh well next road trip you guys take let me know I am not far from you at all.
> 
> Great pics thanks
> Pat


Hey just pm me your phone number


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

sounds like a fun trip, someday i might try it.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Sounds cool. If my situation was different I would of went out. My aunt and Uncle live south of Pueblo and had a guy looking for help. Could of visited with them after i was done.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

BNC Services - i have an odd question ? why did you mount your lightbar up by the windsheild ...instead of in the middle .


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

groundbreakers;347306 said:


> BNC Services - i have an odd question ? why did you mount your lightbar up by the windsheild ...instead of in the middle .


dont know why, i just liked the way it looked there the best.


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

This is the first time that I have actually read every single message in a thread on this website...or any website for that matter.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

man that is some awesome stuff there i wish i was involved who all went out just you too or did you bring guys with you


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Andy N.;347347 said:


> This is the first time that I have actually read every single message in a thread on this website...or any website for that matter.


thats odd....me too


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Looked like you guys had plenty of fun! :salute:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

DBL;347350 said:


> man that is some awesome stuff there i wish i was involved who all went out just you too or did you bring guys with you


it was me , grassbusters and one of his workers. we just took shifts in the loaders and the guy not running it would sleep....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

POPO4995;347358 said:


> Looked like you guys had plenty of fun! :salute:


It was a blast, and we made a little money..


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*trailers*

did u guys rent the trailers too, or where those yours?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

yea they were rented too. we wanted to travel as light as possible for as far as possible. Less stress and less chance of breaking some thing.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Grassbusters;346657 said:


> well did anyone ells go ?


I would have! If my 2 heros had called...I was only an hour from K.C. which I KNOW you went thru on I-70!! I could have been a backup driver.:crying: :crying:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

repo_man62;347390 said:


> I would have! If my 2 heros had called...I was only an hour from K.C. which I KNOW you went thru on I-70!! I could have been a backup driver.:crying: :crying:


That would have been awesome Oh well pm me your phone number and we will call you on our next excursion


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Grassbusters;347420 said:


> That would have been awesome Oh well pm me your phone number and we will call you on our next excursion


Look @ my signature buddy!!payup


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

repo_man62;347425 said:


> Look @ my signature buddy!!payup


I just saw a scary man and a gun , sorry


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Grassbusters;347430 said:


> I just saw a scary man and a gun , sorry


'least it was good for a laugh!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I think my guys picture would kick your guys pictures ass wesport


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Grassbusters;347439 said:


> I think my guys picture would kick your guys pictures ass wesport


Really? How 'bout THIS guy?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

And how do you feel about this


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Grassbusters;347450 said:


> And how do you feel about this


My long lost son! You found him!!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here we go with the funny stuff again. what a bunch o  Those pics are bad ass again by the way. I wish I was closer to Co for sure.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

firelwn82;347490 said:


> Here we go with the funny stuff again. what a bunch o  Those pics are bad ass again by the way. I wish I was closer to Co for sure.


Would you expect ANYTHING less since I lived in Michigan? You's guys rubbed off on me eh?


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

You had to of lived in the upper, cause we don't say eh here pal. lol We say ay...


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

firelwn82;347501 said:


> You had to of lived in the upper, cause we don't say eh here pal. lol We say ay...


Actually...not too far from you.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh yeah. Where at


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

firelwn82;347504 said:


> Oh yeah. Where at


Bay City...


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

No sh**. My aunt use to live there, She recently moved to Florida


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

firelwn82;347508 said:


> No sh**. My aunt use to live there, She recently moved to Florida


Just moved back from Bradenton,Fl. in June


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Moved from no snow to no snow CRAZY. lol


----------



## Greenscape4u.co (Sep 20, 2003)

WOW ! that does take a certain kind ... Cheers Boys  I bet people were pretty thankful to eh ? Been a weird winter up here in the northeast , nothing at all.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co (Sep 20, 2003)

WOW ! great job boys !  I bet people were pretty thankful too eh ? Nothin doin in the northeast here ..... Denver a little too far of a drive for us though.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, me three! Thanks guys


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Better load-em up again. Denver is supposed to get almost another 12" today and tonight. LOL Time for another road trip?


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

*we are back from denver colorado!!!!!!!!!!*

what size deer skid steers were thay?


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

We need snow but maybe that is a little too much?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

John deere 317


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

How did your trucks run up in that altitude? 

Did you notice a drop in performance or mileage?

How many hours was the drive there? And the time back? 

Make any more contacts while you were there?

Who stocked the supplies?


----------



## Mr frosty (Dec 30, 2006)

nice boys. always wanted to do that. will u do it again?


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks like the next trip might have about 12 Trucks heading out west if we dont get any snow here....

Meet in Indy....organize......head WEST young man


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

REAPER;348007 said:


> How did your trucks run up in that altitude?
> 
> Did you notice a drop in performance or mileage?
> 
> ...


1. Really did not notice any difference
2. 25 there with alot of snow and ice, 3. 16-17 home including stops 
4. Yep
5. We both brought half our shop with us. wesport


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Just found and read this thread; AWESOME; You ever do this again I'd love to go with, got a truck, survival equip, plow, hitch. Sounds and looks like fun and it was for a good cause. Let me know if you do this again.


----------



## Michigansnowkin (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice!! I'm jealous but happy for you guys. Hope you made some good money, as for Michigan we need some of that.LOL


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Yep that storm dumped almost 2 ft on us here in New Mexico. we are 5 hours away from denver, was busy in our own right here for 2 solid weeks after that storm. The snow just stuck around, didnt wanna go away! Awesome pics and story fellas!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I remember that storm, wish I would have been plowing snow then. Our road had many 9ft drifts. At the Time I had a JD 8630 with a 12ft dozerblade with angle, that thing could move some snow :}
I made over 1500bucks in one day just busting out guys driveways, it was great.
Robert


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Very cool article, so I have a couple questions: 1 did anyone not pay? 2. If they didnt pay were you able to get your contract to stick or stay binding??

Cool pics also I really miss Colorado best skiing I have ever done !


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

That entire trip is insanely awesome. Its as simple as that......


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice work guys! I have been thinking about doing the same thing, just always fear leaving with my fleet or even a few pieces of equipment then getting dumped on at home! Let me know if you ever do it again I'm only a few hours away.


----------



## leeddog65 (Jan 18, 2005)

Waaaaay cool!!! Keep us posted as to checks!

Theres some initiative boys


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW, you guys dug up a great thread from over 2 years ago!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

sounds like you had a good idea and it worked out well!

Do you own both machines?

I always thought of that... know a couple guys out in Dayton, OH... theyve had nothing all year, but i always tell them, if you ever are gonna get slammed and we have nothing in jersey, let me know at least 15hrs in advance lol. Probably is fun and long as you made extra money, its good. 

how much snow did denver get? 4' or was that drifts?


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Amazing snow. Heres to hoping we get another wallop this year like in '07.



ff610;981096 said:


> Gehl 6640 with 10" pusher


Must take a while to push your accounts, 10" at a time.:laughing:


----------

